# what to do what to do



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Its been a while since Ive posted in here (caught the turning bug) but ive got a question about some milling. I recently started working at a tree trimming company and the boss and I have come to an agreement where I can take anything I want off the lot as long as I turn him a bowl or two. I found this sugar maple log that came in two pieces the first I cut up about half of it for blanks but the second still remains intact. The log is about 8 foot long and 3-4 foot in diameter. Of the three sections I took from the first log this is what I have found in all three of the pieces. If I took the second log to have it milled up, how would you recommend I cut it? Is this veneer? Or should I just quarter saw it? What thicknesses would you recommend? What prices usually go with wood like this if it were to be sold as natural edge slabs? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks, 
Bond


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Curly spalted maple:thumbsup: Very very nice score. Large live edge slabs demand a premium. However with that premium comes a much smaller market to sell to. If it were my log, and I wish it were, I would slab it into 10/4 live edge slabs, kiln it, S2S and sit on them until they sold. They will sell you just have to find the right market or craftsmen that can market them to their client.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I might be interested in some 4/4 lumber depending on the level of spalting. There are several markets for spalted curly maple, from knife makers to bowl turners so you really can't go wrong with how you saw it.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

First of all, if the 8' log is anything like the pics, you have an incredible log. That being said, now you're stuck between a rock & a hard place for how to cut it. 

To maximize the curly grain on the face of the board, quarter sawing is best. There will be lots of waste, and only one live edge per board, but it'll all show the curly figure.

You could get some real nice live edge slabs if you just slabbed through the log. However, the curly grain will only be strong(est) in the quarter cut faces, while the rest of the boards will have most of the curl showing on the edge. 

If it were me, i'd take 3-4 really nice 10/4 slabs right out of the center, then take the left over two halves & split them so you now have 4 quarters. I'd quarter saw those into 4/4. This gives you a few really nice quarter sawed slabs with live edge, and a load of quarter sawed 4/4 lumber, best of both worlds. 

Regardless, looks fun. Wish I had a log like that.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

ok dok so took some pictures of the log its pretty darn big cant wait to see whats in it. the log in the for ground is the one I cut into the log behind it is the one I cant wait to get milled. sorry about the quality but it was mid day so plenty of shadows


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah me either slab that baby up:yes:


----------

